# Plant Identification



## DosEvil (Nov 5, 2005)

Can anyone identify the plant on the left hand side next to the stone?


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I would say Riccia


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

riccia sp "dwarf" ?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

ja__ said:


> riccia sp "dwarf" ?


Yes, it looks to be mini riccia.


----------



## DosEvil (Nov 5, 2005)

I thought it might have been Riccia sp. 'Dwarf' but I wasn’t certain. Thank you guys for helping me identify the plant.


----------



## Little (Oct 18, 2005)

Hemianthus callitrichoides


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Little said:


> Hemianthus callitrichoides


Il parlait de la plante de gauche, devant la pierre


----------



## Little (Oct 18, 2005)

Mellonman said:


> Il parlait de la plante de gauche, devant la pierre


Gné :badgrin: 
Grilled


----------



## DosEvil (Nov 5, 2005)

Thank you anyways Little.


----------

